# Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE



## Michagsi (28. Februar 2006)

Hallo suche genaue Bauanleitung für Aal/FischReusen mit bildern und Daten.
keine umgebauten Flaschen oder Dachrinnenrohre oder aus Netz  für Köderfische.
Dürfen auch welche mit 2 Kammern sein ist für den Einsatz im mäßig bis stark fließenden Flüßen.Dachte an etwas aus einer Estrichmatte mit Kaninchendraht bespannt.
habe aber keine schimmer wie die trichter aussehen sollen größe durchmesser usw.gesamtgröße usw.
haben hier im forum bestimmt aalreusen bauer.
Gruß Micha


----------



## Carp Dav (1. März 2006)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*

hi 
schreib mal bei suche "aalreuse" oder "reuse" rein.


----------



## bootsangler-b (1. März 2006)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*

moin,

und wenn du schon im netz nach einer bauanleitung suchst, suche auch nach der höhe der strafe, die dich trifft, wenn du erwischst wird.
weiterhin finde ich, dass solche methoden eines anglers unwürdig sind.

(oder bin ich hier der depp, der auf eine provokation reingefallen ist???)

bernd


----------



## Kurzer (1. März 2006)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*

Erster Beitrag und dann gleich so einer #d kein guter Einstieg ins ANGLERboard!


----------



## Kurzer (1. März 2006)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=71357 lies Dir das mal durch und denk drüber nach!


----------



## barta (1. März 2006)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*

wenns wirklich zum illegalen aalfang gedacht ist, gehören solche leute in ihre eigene reuse...in stücken als köder!

aber ich hab hier mal gelesen, weil ich drüber nachdenke, mir ne reuse für wollhandkrabben zu bauen...werden bestimmt fängige boilies
hab nu schon was vonnem aalrohr gelesen, aber da ich es auf nichts anderes als wollies abgesehen hab, findsch das rohr sehr ungeeignet für meine zwecke...kann mir denn dazu jemand tipps geben, oder soll ich nen eigenen trööt dafür aufmachen?


----------



## MobyDicky (1. März 2006)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*

Für mich stellt sich hier die Frage, ob Du Angeln als Hobby betreiben möchtest oder nur mit möglichst wenig Aufwand und egal wie an Deine (?) Fische kommen willst ? ! |kopfkrat 
Hoffentlich kommt nicht noch die Frage von Dir wozu Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße gedacht sind. :r #q


----------



## MobyDicky (1. März 2006)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*



			
				bootsangler-b schrieb:
			
		

> (oder bin ich hier der depp, der auf eine provokation reingefallen ist???)
> 
> bernd



... wenn, dann sind wir schon zu zweit !


----------



## Michagsi (1. März 2006)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*

BITTE
nicht gleich mit Steinen schmeißen .
eigene Nase packen.
Bei uns ist das legen einer  Reuse mit plackette erlaubt.
Wenn es Neue Bundesländer gibt wo es nicht zulässig ist Gut sol es so sein.
Ein schlichtes nicht beanworten hätte gereicht.


----------



## Kurzer (1. März 2006)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*

...zu dritt!


----------



## Kurzer (1. März 2006)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*

In welchem Bundesland ist es denn erlaubt? Mir geht's nicht darum ob oder ob nicht!

Das Ding hier heißt ANGLERboard NICHT FISCHERboard!

Meine Nase ist cool!


----------



## esox_105 (1. März 2006)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*



			
				barta schrieb:
			
		

> wenns wirklich zum illegalen aalfang gedacht ist, gehören solche leute in ihre eigene reuse...in stücken als köder!
> 
> aber ich hab hier mal gelesen, weil ich drüber nachdenke, mir ne reuse für wollhandkrabben zu bauen...werden bestimmt fängige boilies
> hab nu schon was vonnem aalrohr gelesen, aber da ich es auf nichts anderes als wollies abgesehen hab, findsch das rohr sehr ungeeignet für meine zwecke...kann mir denn dazu jemand tipps geben, oder soll ich nen eigenen trööt dafür aufmachen?


 

Mit so einem Krebskorb müßte es funzen:

http://www.fischen-und-jagen.de/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=56&osCsid=bce91a9b0bb325983c75daa7451e850c


----------



## MobyDicky (1. März 2006)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*



			
				Michagsi schrieb:
			
		

> BITTE
> nicht gleich mit Steinen schmeißen .
> eigene Nase packen.
> Bei uns ist das legen einer  Reuse mit plackette erlaubt.
> ...



Ist das hier ein Forum zum Nichtbeantworten oder zum Meinungsagen bzw. -austauschen ??? |krach:


----------



## Michagsi (1. März 2006)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*

In welchem Bundesland ist es denn erlaubt
NRW 
ich will denn fluß nicht von Fischen befreien oder 10 pro woche räuchern egal welche größe #c .
Ach so leider muß ich noch zugegen das ich mit Gewichten aus Blei angel#t .
Also der ohne Schuld ist bitte den ersten Stein|krach: .


----------



## Kurzer (1. März 2006)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*

Alles klar! Das ist doch wieder so 'nen "Fakethread" langsam hab ich die Nase voll davon...

...angenehmes Leben noch!


----------



## barta (1. März 2006)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*

dann werf ich den ersten...und zwar auffn kopp:q
ich benutze schon lange keine bleihaltigen gewichte mehr...

@esox...vielen dank..ich glaube, das ist genau sowas, wie ich suche


----------



## MobyDicky (1. März 2006)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*



			
				Michagsi schrieb:
			
		

> In welchem Bundesland ist es denn erlaubt
> NRW
> ich will denn fluß nicht von Fischen befreien oder 10 pro woche räuchern egal welche größe #c .
> Ach so leider muß ich noch zugegen das ich mit Gewichten aus Blei angel#t .
> Also der ohne Schuld ist bitte den ersten Stein|krach: .



Ja nee is klar, Du benutzt das Teil dann wahrscheinlich nur, um den Wasserstand zu erhöhen |uhoh:  ! Wünsche Dir ein hohes Bußgeld !


----------



## bootsangler-b (1. März 2006)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*

moin,
also in nrw darf man das... gut, muss ich erstmal so stehen lassen. du wirst mir bestimmt mitteilen können, wo das steht, oder??
einen fischereischein wirst du ja haben, und da kannst du mir bestimmt die quelle für die erlaubnis nennen.
für einen angler halte ich dich trotzdem nicht. ein angler tut sowas nicht!
ist wie pupsen in der kirche...


bernd


----------



## barta (1. März 2006)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*

also ich angel seit über 20 jahren in nrw und muss sagen, man darf hier mit dem normalen schein KEINE reusen auslegen...selbst das was ich vor hab ist illegal, obwohl es nur wollhandkrabben sein werden, die mit nachause kommen...
also...bin auch mal sehr gespannt, wo das stehen soll, dass man es doch darf *gespannt ist*


----------



## Michagsi (1. März 2006)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*

Was habe ich dort nur angezettelt alle sehr feindselig hier ,
wohl ein paar bier gestern zu viel gewesen.
einem gleich eine dicke straffe zu wünschen na gut hoffe ihr habt auch alle legale program. auf dem rechner .Erst mal schlau machen und dann zicken.
Jeder soll hier auch seine meinung sagen aber nicht so denke ich aber ok soll es so sein.

Hier der Auszug aus dem FISCHEREIERLAUBNISSCHEIN.
ERLAUBTE FANGGERÄTE.
1 Aalreuse,Eingangsöffnung bis 8cm Durchmesser
Jedoch nicht vom 1.5 bis 30.6
Die Reuse ist mit einem Metallschild ,das den Namen und Adresse des Erlaubnisscheininhabers aufweist zu versehen.

wahrscheinlich kommen jetzt wieder dumme sprüche hoffendlich finde ich deine reuse dann habe ich deine adresse bla bla bla .

es ging nur darum wolte sehen wie so etwas gebaut wird und vieleicht nachbauen weil das ja hier erlaubt ist. In der verbansstrecke liegen 
mehrere reusen und wier haben hier noch sehr sehr gute fangstatistiken .


----------



## AndreL (1. März 2006)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*

Hallo Leute,
ihr vergesst immer das die meisten Dinge NICHT vom Gesetz her beschränkt sind sondern von den Pächtern der fischereirechte und somit denen die die Erlaubnisscheine ausgeben. Welcher Pächter möchte schon gerne das Angler die bei ihm eine Karte kaufen Reusen stellen. Grundsätzlich ist es aber fast überall MÖGLICH das der Pächter eines Fischereirechtes was ja nun manchmal ein Angelverein ist seinen Mitgliedern das Recht gestattet Reusen zu stellen. Was man davon jetzt aus persönlicher Sicht hält ist eine ganz andere Geschichte, aber immer gleich nach dem "Inquesitor" zu brüllen um den Kätzer auf den Scheiterhaufen zu bringen, das ist etwas was noch viel weniger ins Anglerboard gehört.
P.S. hier mal die Gesetzeslage in NRW:
http://www.angeltreff.org/gesetze/deutschland/nordrhein_westfalen.html


----------



## JunkieXL (1. März 2006)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*

kauf dir ne Reuse bei ebay, sind günstig und vollkommen ausreichen! Als Pächter eines Gewässers kann man entscheiden wer dort wie fischen darf, du brauchst noch nichtmal ne Lizens!


----------



## esox_105 (1. März 2006)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*



			
				barta schrieb:
			
		

> also ich angel seit über 20 jahren in nrw und muss sagen, man darf hier mit dem normalen schein KEINE reusen auslegen...selbst das was ich vor hab ist illegal, obwohl es nur wollhandkrabben sein werden, die mit nachause kommen...
> also...bin auch mal sehr gespannt, wo das stehen soll, dass man es doch darf *gespannt ist*


 
Ich weiss ja das du nur auf Wollhandkrabben aus bist, aber ich habe vor ein paar Jahren mal einen Bericht gelesen, in dem sich ein Typ ne Lizenz zum fang von Wollhandkrabben mit Krebskörben für kleines Geld besorgt hat.

Die Wollhandkrabben hat er außerdem sehr erfolgreich an China Restaurants verkauft. Die Restaurantbesitzer waren begeistert, frischere Ware konnte man nicht bekommen.


----------



## bootsangler-b (1. März 2006)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*

moin, 
ich nochmal. wenn es dann also erlaubt ist... soll es dann so sein. 
ein angler macht sowas trotzdem nicht.
wo waren in meinen postings anfeindungen??? wo der ruf nach einem inquisitor??

und.... bier hab ich noch nie gemocht... 

bernd


----------



## DeMax (1. März 2006)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*

Also ich weiß nur das es hier in der Lippe erlaubt ist und war Aal nicht auch ein guter Welsköder? Wenn jetzt ein Welsangler Topköder haben möchte aber nicht an der Aalangelei interessiert ist, warum sollte so jemand zum beispiel keine Reuse benutzen?


----------



## Hummer (1. März 2006)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*



> ein angler macht sowas trotzdem nicht.


|good: |good: |good: 

Petri

Hummer


----------



## barta (1. März 2006)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*

zum thema aal als wels köder...auch dafür gehören diese versenkt, da edelfische als köfis verboten sind...und diese gesetze hab schon irgendeinen grund, meint ihr nicht?
zum thema illegale programme...samma brennst du?! wenn jemand durch reusenfischerei den ohnehin schon schwindenden aalbestand noch dezimieren meinen zu muss, finde ich das schlichtweg ein verbrechen am waid...wenn ich ne raubkopie von windoof habe, tu ich damit niemandem weh...bereicher ihn aber auch nicht...mit der reuse schadest du uns allen UND bereicherst dich damit... legal oder nicht...finde ich reusen, gehn se ab inne strömung baden...


----------



## Kochtoppangler (1. März 2006)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*

Mööööp
Das war schonwieder ne falsche Antwort .
Edelfische sind vielleicht bei euch verboten , das heißt aber nicht das das überall gilt ...

Hier in SH ist sowas zum Glück nicht geregelt .
(Hier würd aber auch keiner auf die Idee kommen n Aal als Köfi zu benutzen , die gehören doch in die Räuchertonne ...)

und zum thema Reusen "inne strömung baden" Das ist ja eine sehr tolle idee ...
Die Aale schwimmen da garantiert trotzdem noch rein und verrecken dann elendig #6 

Außerdem interessierts den Aalbestand glaub ich herzlich wenig ob die 5 räucheraale mit der Angel oder mit ner reuse gefangen wurden ...


Davon mal ganz ab. Mit Angeln hat Reusen legen nu wirklich nix zu tun


----------



## barta (2. März 2006)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Mööööp
> Das war schonwieder ne falsche Antwort .
> Edelfische sind vielleicht bei euch verboten , das heißt aber nicht das das überall gilt ...


 also ich hab in meiner prüfung gelernt, dass edelfische als köfi in der brd verboten sind, nicht nur in nrw(kann sich ja geändert haben, find trotzdem reudig...)



> und zum thema Reusen "inne strömung baden" Das ist ja eine sehr tolle idee ...
> Die Aale schwimmen da garantiert trotzdem noch rein und verrecken dann elendig #6


 das war eher bildlich gesprochen...natürlich kommen die aussm wasser



> Außerdem interessierts den Aalbestand glaub ich herzlich wenig ob die 5 räucheraale mit der Angel oder mit ner reuse gefangen wurden ...


 das seh ich aber GANZ anders... denn wenn ich son dingen schon (illegal) auslege, interessiert mich bestimmt auch die fangbegrenzung wenig, oder was meinst du?!



> Davon mal ganz ab. Mit Angeln hat Reusen legen nu wirklich nix zu tun


 da muss ich dir vollkommen recht geben!


@Michagsi... von wo ist denn die fangerlaubnis...also von welchem gewässer? hier im rhein gibbet sowas nämlich nicht mit der normalen fangerlaubnis...im gegenteil...es steht geschrieben, das keine reusen , körbe,senken oder ähnliches zum fischfang benutzt werden dürfen...deswegen würd mich interessieren, von welchem gewässer du redest...und keine panik, ich komm bestimmt nicht um deine reuse wegzumachen ich hab jetzt blut geleckt und will das geklärt haben...


----------



## Maro67 (2. März 2006)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> Das Ding hier heißt ANGLERboard NICHT FISCHERboard!


 
#q "Nebenerwerbsfischer" haben hier nichts verloren!#q 


Gruß Maro67


----------



## AndreL (2. März 2006)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*



			
				Maro67 schrieb:
			
		

> #q "Nebenerwerbsfischer" haben hier nichts verloren!#q
> 
> 
> Gruß Maro67



Wenn Leute wie du endlich mal begreifen würden, das genau diese Einstellung hier in Deutschland dazu führt das wir Angler eine so geringe Lobby in der Öffendlichkeit haben. Egoismuß und Eigenbrödlerei bringen uns da auch nicht wirklich weiter. Schau dir mal Skandinavien an, da ist es normal das ein Angler auch mal ein Netz stellt oder eine Langleine legt. Und dieses MITEINANDER führt in Skandinavien zu einer wesendlich breiteren und positiveren Lobby und AKZEPTANZ der Fischerei.... Und nie vergessen auch der Fischfang mit der "Handangel" ist eine Art der FISCHEREI.........
Aber so sind die deutschen Angler nunmal, lieber gegeneinander und sich damit selbst schwächen, als miteinander und damit eine starke Gruppe die auch mal was bewegen kann, so wie es die Jäger machen.

Aber egal, das bringt eh nichts, also haut eure Vorurteile ruhig weiter gegen die eigenen Leute, die ganzen "pseudo" Tierschützer die hier mitlesen freuen sich über sowas sicher den Ars.... ab........


----------



## friggler (2. März 2006)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*

Populanten von Domizilen mit transparenter fragiler Aussenstruktur, sollten sich von der Umfunktionierung gegen Deformierung resistenter Materie zu Wurfprojektilen distanzieren.

barta lies doch mal Posting Nr. 20
Das Entfernen von Reusen dagegen ist dagegen eindeutig gesetzlich geregelt und verboten.

Während Du "Blut leckst" und verlangst dass das geklärt wird und behauptest Reusen sind verboten und erzählst Du würdest Reusen falls Du Sie findest illegel beseitigen fragst Du selbst ein paar Postings vorher nach Reusen für Wollhandkrabben... wie passt das denn zusammen?

Du schreibst:
wenn jemand durch reusenfischerei den ohnehin schon schwindenden aalbestand noch dezimieren meinen zu muss, finde ich das schlichtweg ein verbrechen am waid...wenn ich ne raubkopie von windoof habe, tu ich damit niemandem weh...bereicher ihn aber auch nicht...mit der reuse schadest du uns allen UND bereicherst dich damit... legal oder nicht...finde ich reusen, gehn se ab inne strömung baden...

Wer Reusen aufstellt bereichert sich und schadet allen-also alles Verbrecher...Softwarepiraterie dagegen ist nicht so schlimm...???

Es gibt SEHR viele Menschen die von Software leben (z.B. Programmierer, Softwareentwickler und Distributoren)- oder es theoretisch könnten. Genau wegen der von dir  verbreiteten Einstellung können es die meisten aber nicht und müssen dem Sozialstaat zur Last fallen, anstatt ein gutes Einkommen zu haben und damit die Gemeinschaft zu unterstützen.
Ich denke mit dieser Einstellung schadet man eher allen.

Meine Meinung:
Was der Gesetzgeber erlaubt oder verbietet ist ausschlaggebend. Was man innerhalb dieses Gesetzesrahmen nutzt und wie muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.
Etwas mehr Toleraz anderen gegenüber und etwas weniger die eigenen Moralvorstellungen über die der anderen stellen. 

"Freiheit ist immer die Freiheit der Andersdenkenden"
Rosa Luxemburg


Gruß
Andreas

PS:

@barta ist nicht als persönlicher Angriff gemeint Ich fand die Argumente nur sehr fragwürdig ;-)
@AndreL Klasse Statement-Genauso sehe Ich das auch!!!


----------



## Michagsi (2. März 2006)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*

Also ist ja schön was eine frage alles auslöst.
einige schreiben hier glaube ich nur um auf alles zu antworten oder weil sie ihre meinung wo anders nicht sagen dürfen .
das board sollte doch da sein um fragen und antworten zu erhalten in anderen bereichen sind auch meinungen gefragt
also ich habe hier gefragt nach einer BAUANLEITUNG und nicht findet ihr reusen legen gut.
wenn ich jetzt frage wo kauft ihr eure Angelbekleidung werden wohl bald leute  mich beschimpfen wenn ich sage im BW shop ,weil die ihre angelsachen selbst einfärben  weil vieleicht der träger des parkers im irak gekämpft hat.
also bitte friedlich und gut, was soll dieser riesen trabbel .
Leider ist das wohl so ,bei uns plumpsanglern so etwas wird es bei Fliegenfischern NIE geben den die haben noch eine gemeinschaft.
ach so wie gesagt möchte mich an den fischen nicht bereichern.
und für meinen spezie

Landesfischereiverband
westfalen und lippe ev
0251/56618

dort würde ich auch einmal nachfragen wegen den edelfischködern.
für mich ist das thema hier durch


----------



## Zanderfänger (2. März 2006)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*

|welcome:

...Petri Heil #:


----------



## Der_Glücklose (2. März 2006)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*

Hi #h 


			
				AndreL schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Leute wie du endlich mal begreifen würden, das genau diese Einstellung hier in Deutschland dazu führt das wir Angler eine so geringe Lobby in der Öffendlichkeit haben. Egoismuß und Eigenbrödlerei bringen uns da auch nicht wirklich weiter. Schau dir mal Skandinavien an, da ist es normal das ein Angler auch mal ein Netz stellt oder eine Langleine legt. Und dieses MITEINANDER führt in Skandinavien zu einer wesendlich breiteren und positiveren Lobby und AKZEPTANZ der Fischerei.... Und nie vergessen auch der Fischfang mit der "Handangel" ist eine Art der FISCHEREI.........
> Aber so sind die deutschen Angler nunmal, lieber gegeneinander und sich damit selbst schwächen, als miteinander und damit eine starke Gruppe die auch mal was bewegen kann, so wie es die Jäger machen.
> 
> Aber egal, das bringt eh nichts, also haut eure Vorurteile ruhig weiter gegen die eigenen Leute, die ganzen "pseudo" Tierschützer die hier mitlesen freuen sich über sowas sicher den Ars.... ab........


 
#6 

@barta
Sorry, aber willst du uns erzählern wenn du Aale in deiner "Krabbenreuse" (ob sie wirklich nur Krabben fangen soll lass ich mal dahin gestellt) hättest das du sie wieder schwimmen läßt |uhoh: und wenn du das wirklich mit ja beantworten solltest: Ich glaub das nicht :m 

@ all Moralapostel

wozu brauchen wir überhaupt die PETA wenn hier schon Angler von Anglern für "legale" Sachen hingerichtet werden #d leider wird das hier im Board ja langsam Mode :v


----------



## Fish&Chips (2. März 2006)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*

Hallo zusammen, 
ich weiß das man in Niedersachsen (in der Weser) mit dem Angelschein (mittel oder groß) auch das Recht bekommt eine entsprechende Anzahl Reusen in die Weser zu stellen. Betrifft den Bereich zwischen Bremen und Bremerhaven.
Ist auf dem Angelschein extra vermerkt...kommt also in mehreren Bundesländern vor...


----------



## robi_N (2. März 2006)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*



			
				Michagsi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo suche genaue Bauanleitung für Aal/FischReusen mit bildern und Daten.
> keine umgebauten Flaschen oder Dachrinnenrohre oder aus Netz  für Köderfische.
> Dürfen auch welche mit 2 Kammern sein ist für den Einsatz im mäßig bis stark fließenden Flüßen.Dachte an etwas aus einer Estrichmatte mit Kaninchendraht bespannt.
> habe aber keine schimmer wie die trichter aussehen sollen größe durchmesser usw.gesamtgröße usw.
> ...



hey ich kann dir sagen wie man dynamit herstellt! dann kannst du nicht nur aal fangen! ist doch geil oder?


----------



## Maro67 (2. März 2006)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*



			
				AndreL schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Leute wie du endlich mal begreifen würden, das genau diese Einstellung hier in Deutschland dazu führt das wir Angler eine so geringe Lobby in der Öffendlichkeit haben. Egoismuß und Eigenbrödlerei bringen uns da auch nicht wirklich weiter. Schau dir mal Skandinavien an, da ist es normal das ein Angler auch mal ein Netz stellt oder eine Langleine legt. Und dieses MITEINANDER führt in Skandinavien zu einer wesendlich breiteren und positiveren Lobby und AKZEPTANZ der Fischerei.... Und nie vergessen auch der Fischfang mit der "Handangel" ist eine Art der FISCHEREI.........
> Aber so sind die deutschen Angler nunmal, lieber gegeneinander und sich damit selbst schwächen, als miteinander und damit eine starke Gruppe die auch mal was bewegen kann, so wie es die Jäger machen.
> 
> Aber egal, das bringt eh nichts, also haut eure Vorurteile ruhig weiter gegen die eigenen Leute, die ganzen "pseudo" Tierschützer die hier mitlesen freuen sich über sowas sicher den Ars.... ab........


 
Hallo Andrel

unsere Lobby wird sicherlich in der Öffentlichkeit wachsen, wenn diese sieht,
wie einige von uns mit Reusen auf Fischarten fischen, die sowiso in Ihrem
Bestand bedroht sind.
Und auch die Argumente unsererseits gegen die der "Tierschützer" in denen
wir uns bei der Ausübung unseres *Hobbys* auf das Naturerlebnis und den Bestandsschutz berufen, werden durch solches Tun sicher bekräftigt.
Und willst Du ernsthaft die deutschen mit den skandinavischen Verhältnisen vergleichen? Die höhere Akzeptanz dort liegt schon darin begründet, das Angeln dort Volkssport ist. (Vom Fischbestand mal ganz abgesehen)
Aber für Dich ist es wohl auch OK, das an den Flußmündungen (z. B. Rhein) die Lachs-Rückkehrer, die wir mühsam und teuer hier im Süden und anderswo züchten und besetzen, mit Reusen und Netzen von den "Nebenerwerbsfischern" abgefangen werden! 
Also werft Eure Reusen ins Wasser und füllt Eure Räuchertonnen, ich jedenfalls werde meine 2-3 Aale zum Eigenverbrauch weiterhin mit der Rute *angeln*.

Gruß Maro67


----------



## Carp Dav (2. März 2006)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*

Hallo Leute 
Ich habe mir das hier alles durchgelesen.
Eins vorweg: Ich möchte hier keinen angreifen oder persönlich werden.
1.)  Als ich mich damasl das erste mal hier am Board zu Wort meldete, bin ich hier schön begrüßt worden und nicht gleich von allen Seiten blöd angemacht worden.

2.) Es ist  nach einer Bauanleitung gefragt worden und nicht nach den " § " wo und wie was geschrieben steht. (wir sind beim Basteln und Selbermachen).
Man  kann z.B.: einen guten Tipp/Zeichnung geben und am Rande mal sagen "las dich damit aber nicht erwischen" oder so, aber nicht gleich das Bastel-Forum in einen Gerichtsaal zu verwandeln.

So das wollte ich mal loswerden.

Trotzdem Grüsse an alle weiße und schwarze Schaafe 
Carp Dav


----------



## bootsangler-b (2. März 2006)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*

moin,  
es ist wirklich klasse, was eine "einfache" frage auslöst...
jeder sollte sich die postings vom anfang an durchlesen...
da betritt jemand, angaben schwammig, unser board und stellt eine frage, die einen normal denkenden angler, der nichts mit - netz, reuse, haben nur haben- zu tuen hat, brüskiert...  ist legitim. er fragt, ohne einmal "hallo" zu sagen, wie er eine reuse bauen kann...
soviel, so gut.
es ist ein junger mensch aus einem anderen bundesland, als ich... ich will ihm helfen, dass er nichts falsches tut (bei uns gibt es fischer und angler, klar getrennt) und weise auf § hin...und dann entwickelt sich etwas an disput, den ich gut finde.

wir sind angler! oder auch nur "fischhabenwoller".... das hat sich hier sehr gut gezeigt, wer wohin gehört!!

jeder kann selbst lesen, wer sich wie geoutet hat!!

natürlich sagt der gesetzgeber zu vielen sachen ja... aber muss ich das oder habe ich eine moral, die mich vom "fischer" unterscheidet?? (ich hab nichts gegen ihn, er lebt davon und auch seine familie, ich helfe ihm gern, aber ich bin ANGLER"
macht´s freunde!! stellt reusen wo ihr dürft!  fahrt auf die ostsee oder wo auch immer und fangt laichdorsche!! IST ERLAUBT!! und falls ihr genug kohle habt, fahrt nach norwegen, und bringt 150 kg filet mit, damit euer nachbar nicht denkt, ihr seid unfähig...es steht ja in euren xxx-zeitungen... macht es...

und jault in zukunft nicht  hier nicht rum, wenn die fische imer wenger werden!!

b.


----------



## Michagsi (2. März 2006)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*

er fragt, ohne einmal "hallo" zu sagen, wie er eine reuse bauen kann...

Echt lustig hier
wie sagt man den in  Wahl-Kühlungsborn´er hallo wenn nicht mit Hallo.
Mensch leute was soll das hier.


----------



## DonCamile (2. März 2006)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*

Ich denke es ist ein Osteuropäischer Bürger und die können nun mal besser mit der Reuse als mit der Angel umgehen ,gebt ihm doch die Anleitung menno.


----------



## esox_105 (2. März 2006)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*



			
				DonCamile schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke es ist ein Osteuropäischer Bürger und die können nun mal besser mit der Reuse als mit der Angel umgehen ,gebt ihm doch die Anleitung menno.


 

Wenn sich noch keiner eine Reuse gebaut hat |kopfkrat , kann auch keiner Anleitungen oder Erfahrungen weitergeben oder?


Ansonsten empfehle ich mal irgendeine Suchmaschine zu benutzen.


----------



## Donnerkrähe (2. März 2006)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*

Typisch Deutschland


----------



## DeMax (2. März 2006)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*



> Ich denke es ist ein Osteuropäischer Bürger und die können nun mal besser mit der Reuse als mit der Angel umgehen ,gebt ihm doch die Anleitung menno.



Oh man es kotzt mich so dermaßen an wenn ich so einen Unsinn schon wieder lese, kann es seien das du leicht rechts bist??? Oder nur ein weiterer dummer deutscher der allen nachplappert ,aber die Umstände und die Wahrheit nicht kennt? 
Back to topic:
Also mal ganz ehrlich, ich habe überhaupt kein Problem damit wenn er eine Reuse auslegt und damit 12 Aale fängt von denen 6 untermaßig sind und er diese zurücksetzt, oder hetzt ihr auch gegen andere Angler die in einer Aalnacht 6 maßige Aale erangeln und diese mitnehmen? Den Aalen dürfte es herzlichst egal seien wie sie gefangen werden und ob er jetzt einen erfolgreichen Ansitz startet oder eine Reuse legt macht für den Bestand keinen Unterschied, zwar ist angeln naturverbundener und zeitaufwändiger ,aber wenn er diese Zeit oder den Aufwand nicht betreiben will ist das seine Sache, mir sind Leute die legal Reusen stellen allemal lieber als nicht waidgerechte anglerkollegen. Außerdem habe ich einen deutschen Mitbürger osteuropäischer Herkunft in meinem Lehrgang und im gegensatz zu vielen anderen erarbeitet er sich wirklich seinen Fischerreischein, also bitte keine dämlichen Vorurteile mehr!


----------



## Donnerkrähe (2. März 2006)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*



			
				Der_Glücklose schrieb:
			
		

> Hi #h
> 
> 
> #6
> ...


|good: 



   Jetzz ma ehrlich, wat soll die Sch.... hier;+ |gr:  ?

   das anglerboard ist zum beantworten von fragen da.
   aba nachdem was hier abgeht könnte man es auch 
   öffentliches zusammenscheißboard nennen#q |gr: |krach: .

   ich möcht niemandem ans bein pinkeln, aba ich musste ma meine 
   meinung sagn.


----------



## Maro67 (2. März 2006)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*



			
				Donnerkrähe schrieb:
			
		

> |good:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
#c Ich dachte bisher, das mann hier auch seine Meinung vertreten darf oder kann. #c 
Liege ich da falsch? |kopfkrat 

Gruß Maro67


----------



## DeMax (2. März 2006)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*

Ich finde Kritik ist absolut in Ordnung, solange sie objektiv und konstruktiv bleibt ,was hier nicht mehr der Fall war,außerdem wurde viel mit Argumenten geworfen die eigentlich keine sind.

Nochmal nen schlauer Satz, keine Ahnung wer den erfunden hat, ich wars nich
Das Recht des einen hört dort auf ,wo das des anderen anfängt was man so interpretieren kann, Kritik ist okay allerdings nicht persönliche Beleidigungen und unterstellungen!


----------



## Carp Dav (2. März 2006)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*

Hej Leute !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gibt euch alle die Hand und gut ist.
Wir sind nich um zu steiten da !    Oder ??


----------



## just_a_placebo (3. März 2006)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*



			
				DeMax schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde Kritik ist absolut in Ordnung, solange sie objektiv und konstruktiv bleibt ,was hier nicht mehr der Fall war,außerdem wurde viel mit Argumenten geworfen die eigentlich keine sind.
> 
> Nochmal nen schlauer Satz, keine Ahnung wer den erfunden hat, ich wars nich
> Das Recht des einen hört dort auf ,wo das des anderen anfängt was man so interpretieren kann, Kritik ist okay allerdings nicht persönliche Beleidigungen und unterstellungen!


|good:

Ich bin zwar auch kein Freund der Reusenfischerei, aber einige sollten vielleicht echt erstmal überlegen und dann schreiben. Vielleicht auch die Emotionen etwas zur Ruhe kommen lassen und sich überlegen, was man mit seinem Posting erreichen möchte... Eine hohe Kraft (auch verbaler natur) wird nur auf einen genau so großen Widerstand stoßen!

In dem Sinne! #h


----------



## Slizer07 (3. März 2006)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*

Hallo Angler
Ich habe mich heute in diesem Forum registrieren lassen weil ich durch zufall auf dieses Thema gestoßen bin und darüber unwahrscheinlich empört war.
1.
Ich bin in vielen anderen Foren aktiv in einem sogar als Moderator aber sowas habe ich noch nicht erlebt . Wenn ich Admin. oder Mod. dieses forums währe hätte ich die hälfte der Beiträge gelöscht und die Schreiber verwarnt.Ein forum ist zwar zum meinungsaustausch gedacht und jeder darf sich dazu auch äußern aber man sollte doch gewisse Regeln einhalten. Manche beiträge in diesem Forum finde ich schon sehr unter der Gürtellinie, und einem eine Strafe wünschen für etwas was Legal ist meiner meinnung nach ziemlich krass.
2.
Ich selber halte auch nichts vom Reusen legen, aber das muß jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Und ich meine auch das sich jeder an die eigene nase fassen sollte den ich kenne keinen Angler der nicht schon was verbotenes gemacht hat (mich mit eingeschlossen)
3.
Ich bin übrigens im selben Verein wie der Verfasser diese Beitrages und ich könnte noch so eine Schlammschlacht starten indem ich mal eine anfrage starte wie man Aalschüre baut und auslegt (das ist bei uns auch erlaubt)
damit dieTrittbrettfahrer wieder was zum schreiben haben.Ich glaube nämlich das hier einige ein sehr großes mitteilungsbedürfniss haben und irgend was schreiben selbst dann wenn es was fürn A____ ist.
4.
Ich muß aber zugeben das die letzten beiträge in diesem forum Gut und sachlich formuliert waren,also sieht mann doch das auch anders geht.
Das lässt mich hoffen das es doch noch vernüftige Leute in diesm forum gibt.
5.
Sollte ich jetzt irgendjemanden auf den Fuß getreten sein möchte ich mich schion mal entschuldigen.
6.
Ich mußte zu disem Thema eifach was schreiben weil was hier teilweise steht ist zum Ko__________________#q . So jetzt habt ihr ein Neues Opfer auf das ihr losgehen könnt,ich wünsche euch viel Spass dabei.Ich freue mich schon auf die Beiträge             mfg.Slizer07


----------



## Spinny (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*

WOW!!!

4!!!!! Seiten Text und immer noch hat der arme Kerl keine Antwort auf seine Frage bekommen, aber das ist Typisch für den deutschen Angler!!! :c Anstatt einander zu helfen machen wir uns gegenseitig fertig!!#q Man(n) hat ja angst der Andere könnte einem alles wegangeln..... Ausnahmen gibt es natürlich immer, aber das Allgemeinbild spricht für sich.|kopfkrat  ich find es traurig......#d . 

Viele Grüße Alex alias Spinny

PS: Ich fahre im Sommer in die Ukraine um dort ein Zeltlager mit Heimkinder zu organisieren und hab vor mit denen solche Reusen wie die Angefragte zu bauen. Werd ich jetzt verhaftet?! ;-)

Übrigens die Kinder dort leben von den Fängen und durch diese Praktik sind wir erst zu unserem Hobby gekommen nicht vergessen.....


----------



## HD4ever (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*

wie die meisten anderen hier halt ich auch nix davon Reusen auszulegen #d
wenn es denn überhaupt erlaubt ist, dann dient das doch nur der Bequemlichkeit und der Fangoptimierung, weil man die ja (mit Ausnahme der paar Woche im posting ganz vorne) ja ca 50 Wochen im Jahr ins Wasser legen kann und dann schön zuhause vorm Fernseher sitzt während die Räucherware von allein in die Falle geht ... 
hat mit Angeln und der Freude an diesem Sport nun mal überhaupt nichts zu tun sondern dient nur der Fleischmacherei #q


----------



## Stefan6 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*



HD4ever schrieb:


> wie die meisten anderen hier halt ich auch nix davon Reusen auszulegen #d
> wenn es denn überhaupt erlaubt ist, dann dient das doch nur der Bequemlichkeit und der Fangoptimierung, weil man die ja (mit Ausnahme der paar Woche im posting ganz vorne) ja ca 50 Wochen im Jahr ins Wasser legen kann und dann schön zuhause vorm Fernseher sitzt während die Räucherware von allein in die Falle geht ...
> hat mit Angeln und der Freude an diesem Sport nun mal überhaupt nichts zu tun sondern dient nur der Fleischmacherei #q


Genau und nun kann mal einer den Mist zumachen,ist ja schon nen Jahr alt#d


----------



## Hunter73 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*

Hallo....

is ja echt ein Ding das es bisher trotzdem noch keine Vernünftige antwort gegeben hat wie man so eine Reuse Bauen kann, und er hat ja auch nur nach einer Bauanleitung gefragt und nix davon erwähnt das er dat Ding auch benutzen will aber auch egal jetzt, ich habe schon mehrere Reusen gebaut und die hängen teilweise in unseren Fischerhütten also Deko an der Decke schön gefült mit Deko-Fischen und Muschel usw. 
Also *Michagsi* solltest du immer noch interesiert sein an so einer Bauanleitung schreib mir ne PN und ich beschreib Dir wie man sowas baut.....
MfG
Hunter


----------



## Stefan6 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*



Hunter73 schrieb:


> Hallo....
> 
> is ja echt ein Ding das es bisher trotzdem noch keine Vernünftige antwort gegeben hat wie man so eine Reuse Bauen kann, und er hat ja auch nur nach einer Bauanleitung gefragt und nix davon erwähnt das er dat Ding auch benutzen will aber auch egal jetzt, ich habe schon mehrere Reusen gebaut und die hängen teilweise in unseren Fischerhütten also Deko an der Decke schön gefült mit Deko-Fischen und Muschel usw.
> Also *Michagsi* solltest du immer noch interesiert sein an so einer Bauanleitung schreib mir ne PN und ich beschreib Dir wie man sowas baut.....
> ...


Dann haste nicht richtig gelesen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1063154&postcount=9


----------



## Hunter73 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*

@ Stefan6
Ups das hab ich wohl überlesen|kopfkrat ..... naja egal wenn er mich antipsen sollte kann er seine Bauanleitung haben is aber eine für eine Deko-Reuse, die is in keinem Fall funktionstüchtig unter Wasser und wenn er sie ins Wasser schmeisst is er es selber schuld das kann hier keiner verhindern, nur Fische wird er damit nicht fangen .....

Gruß
Hunter


----------



## Carp Dav (1. März 2007)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*



Stefan6 schrieb:


> Genau und nun kann mal einer den Mist zumachen,ist ja schon nen Jahr alt#d



@ Stefan6

*ZU GEMACHT ;-)*


----------



## ralf-josef (1. März 2007)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*

@Michagsi

eine Reuse läßt sich aus Vogeldraht und Baustahl leicht nachbauen, die Öffnung des Trichters darf max 8 cm sein, der Gesamtdurchmesser sollte so 30 - 40 cm sein, die Gesamtlänge 70 - 80 cm der Trichter ist relativ wurst, er sollte nur nicht zu steil sein. 

So jetzt werde ich auch gesteinigt. Aber ich habe auch vor über 20 Jahren eine Reuse in der Lippe liegen gehabt. Damals waren sehr viele Aale in der Lippe und wenn ich meine 15 - 20 Aale zusammen hatte habe ich diese geräuchert und die Reuse blieb draussen. Mit der Angel hat man deutlich mehr gefangen allerdings sehr viele kleine, die den Haken komplett verschluckt hatten. In der Reuse habe ich diese wieder unbeschadet zurücksetzen können, die an der Angel hingen: Haken abschneiden und hoffen, das diese überleben.

Nachdem ich aber festgestellt habe, dass sogenannte Naturschützer mit Kanus und einem Haken an der Schleppleine die Lippe gezielt nach Reusen abgesucht, diese dann abgeschnitten und ins Wasser geworfen haben, ohne das irgend jemand die Möglichkeit hatte gefangene Tiere wieder zu befreien, habe ich nie wieder eine Reuse gelegt.
Mittlerweile ist der Aal so selten geworden, dass man mit einer Reuse wahrscheinlich weniger fängt als mit der Angel, die erlaubten Reusen haben ja kein Leitnetz, sondern lediglich eine 8 cm Öffnung hinter einem 30 - 40 cm Trichter.

Einige verurteilen das legen einer Reuse, verurteilt ihr nicht die "special carp hunting groups?", die mit Liegen, Zelten, Radio, Bissanzeiger mit Fernübertragung ans Wasser gehen um Karpfen zu fangen oder die Forellenteichangler, die Fische kaufen, diese ins Wasser werfen lassen um sie wieder zu fangen, den Kochtopfangler, der alles mitnimmt was Flossen hat, egal ob maßig oder nicht ? Ich gehe ans Wasser nicht um etwas zu fangen, sondern die Ruhe zu geniessen, den Haubentaucher oder den Eisvogel die Bisamratte, die vor mir herschwimmt zu beobachten. Nicht Tagelang anzufüttern. um dann im Anschluss Massenfänge zu erwarten.
Es gibt immer noch Gemeinschaftsfischen, bei denen es darum geht möglichst viel zu fangen, es wird mit der Kopfrute und 0,08er Hauptschnur gefischt um viel zu fangen, egal wie groß.
Es wurden auf Osteuropäer geschimpft, Leute es gibt überall schwarze Schafe, mein türkischer Freund hat gesagt, es gibt keine schlechten Türke, Deutsche, Holländer, Belgier etc., es gibt nur gute und schlechte Menschen, egal welcher Nationalität.
Ich gehe gerne Fliegenfischen, Stippen, Blinkern, Grundangeln etc.  Hey, lasst uns doch alle das schöne Hobby betreiben ohne dem anderen seine Meinung aufzudrängen. 

Erwartet ihr Massenfänge in der Aalreuse ? Sorry, gibt es nicht. Der Aufwand mit einer Aalreuse ist auch nicht weniger, als ich mit der Angel habe. Ich muß eine Stelle finden, an die man die Reuse nicht gleich entdeckt, ich muss sie regelmäßig kontrollieren, reinigen, wieder auslegen. Dann wird sie regelmäßig geräubert, zerstört und gestohlen.

Es hat hier im Forum jemand eine Frage gestellt, und die beantworte ich oder lass es bleiben, ohne ihn anzugreifen. 


Jemand der illegal eine Reuse legen will, kauft sich diese bei ebay für 20,00 € oder legt Aalschnüre und fragt nicht hier nach. Ich habe früher immer an der Wasserschutzpolizei in Dorsten geangelt, was meint ihr wieviele Aalschnüre ich von den blauen Jungs geschenkt bekam, die diese sichergestellt hatten und ich glaube nicht, dass einer von den Schnurlegern hier nachgefragt hat oder hätte. Ausserdem ist das legen von Aalschnüren teilweise in NRW auch erlaubt, z.B. Stever in Haltern und Ruhr und Baldeneysee in Essen (von Vereinsmitgliedern). In Essen habe ich nie Aalschnüre gesehen, in der Stever liegen viele. 

So und jetzt immer weiter druff.

Gruss

Ralf


----------



## Tommi-Engel (1. März 2007)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*

Super geschrieben, Du solltest Politiker werden.


----------



## sebastian.WAF (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*

Moin 
Also Reusen sind echt das letzte wo ich Aale mit versuchen würde zufangen!!! Reusen sind echt der größte scheiß!!!

Gruß sebastian


----------



## Glxxssbxrg (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*

Auch das gilt:

Die Mindener Interessengemeinschaft hat auf ihrer Gewässerstrecke der Weser (ca. 100 km Flußstrecke) so ca. 60 Aalkorbscheine, die sie ausgeben kann (können auch ein paar mehr oder weniger sein!!) bzw. ausgibt. Insbesondere geschulte Vorstandsmitglieder der angehörigenVereine bekommen diese zugeteilt mit der Auflage Aalkörbe als Kontrollkörbe !!!  zu legen. Es hat bereits einge große Aalsterben in der Weser gegeben. Auch die Verbreitung des Schwimmblasenparasiten zu dokumentieren, ist wichtig. Bis heute ist nämlich nicht klar, ob Aale, die einen solchen Parasiten haben, überhaupt an ihrem Laichplatz ankommen. Ein Aalkorb ist also ein wichtiges Instrument in den Händen geschulter Vorstände, um verlässliche Daten zum Gesundheitszustand des Aales zu sammeln. Nicht immer und regelmäßig - und so breitflächig - ist das mit der Elektrofischerei zu machen!!

Bitte reduziert den Einsatz von Fischereigeräten (was eine Reuse ist) nicht auf die Geilheit von "viel Aal haben wollen". So konnte die Nutzungsfrequenz einer meiner Ansicht nach nicht funktionierenden Fischtreppe mittels einer Reuse belegt werden. Sicherlich gibt es noch mehr Beispiele.
Burkhard


----------



## A&BF (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*

jui jui jui, 

geht das hier ab!
Nur weil einer fragt, wie man ne Reuse baut. Und dann kommen schon die Äußerungen der "Radikalen". 

Irgendwo stand, dass man doch eher zusammenarbeiten solle, als in Teilparteien zu zerfallen. Das fand ich mal nen guten Vorschlag!

Ich persönlich (nebenerwerbsfischer/Fischereiingenieur) finde es nicht besonders toll, wenn mir ein Naturschützer, oder noch besser ein Angler die Reusen rausholt und zerschneidet. Wo ist der Sinn? Nebenbei ist das auch noch kriminell.

Und dass die Reusenfischerei Auswirkungen auf den Aalbestand hat .. naja. Da schau ich mir die Fanglisten der bei mir im Gewässer ansässigen AV'e an und freu mich, dass die x mal mehr rausholen. Aber zu schreien, dass man das Angeln verbieten solle... 

Und wenn bei mir es gut läuft, dann schreib ich das bei dem AV ins forum und geb Tipps, wo und wie man sie am besten fangen kann. Und wenn nix geht, schreib ichs auch, so hat jeder die Infos die er braucht.

Komisch ist, dass früher die Angler und BF'er friedlich nebeneinander gefischt haben. Da konnten die Fischer ihre Reusen und Netze stellen und die standen da auch noch am nächsten Tag/nächsten mal beim heben. Heute gehen wir unter Gefechtsbedingungen raus , um ja nicht gesehen zu werden. schade eigentlich. Denn es ist für jeden genug da.

Aber trotzdem werd ich demnächst ein paar von den Anglerkollegen mit raus nehmen. Gemeinsam Echolottesten und danach schauen, was die Teile tatsächlich versprechen. Und nix mit "Hängt sie alle auf".

Grüße,
Axel


----------



## dennis schuster (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*



MobyDicky schrieb:


> Ja nee is klar, Du benutzt das Teil dann wahrscheinlich nur, um den Wasserstand zu erhöhen |uhoh:  ! Wünsche Dir ein hohes Bußgeld !


was hat er den getan? "Nebenerwerbsfischer"erwilldoch nur eine antwort!
Fragen kostet doch nichts,oder?Istdoch sein problem,wenn ers nicht darf und sich erwischen lasst.
dass zu mobi dick der ihm ein bußgeld wünscht


----------



## dennis schuster (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*



ralf-josef schrieb:


> @Michagsi
> 
> eine Reuse läßt sich aus Vogeldraht und Baustahl leicht nachbauen, die Öffnung des Trichters darf max 8 cm sein, der Gesamtdurchmesser sollte so 30 - 40 cm sein, die Gesamtlänge 70 - 80 cm der Trichter ist relativ wurst, er sollte nur nicht zu steil sein.
> 
> ...


da hasst du dooootall recht#r#r#r#r#r#r!!!!!!
übriegens suche ich eine bauanleitun einer senke(ich weißnur ,dass einesenke ein netz is ,dass mann hochzieht wenn ein fisch drauf is).
im übriegen hät ich gern ein paar hinweiße über den gebrauch(Ich will nicht wissen was man fürn Bußgeld bekommt wenn manns illegal macht:r:r:r#q#q#q)
OK SERVUS 


DER DENNIS#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## dennis schuster (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*



sebastian.WAF schrieb:


> Moin
> Also Reusen sind echt das letzte wo ich Aale mit versuchen würde zufangen!!! Reusen sind echt der größte scheiß!!!
> 
> Gruß sebastian


 


kommt drauf an wie manns siet:vik::vik:|engel:|engel::#2::#2:


----------



## DRS (5. August 2007)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*

Wie schon gesagt wurde das liegt am verein.
Also bei uns in minden/leteln ist es den mitgliedern nicht gestattet räusen zu legen.
Es werden nur 3 in der weser gelegt um 1. die barsche und son zeug in den teich umzusetzten und 2. die alle zu räuchern und beim wett angeln zu verlosen.
Grüße DRS


----------



## N.S.E. (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*

ich dachte das das hier einwenig mormal ab geht aber so ..................
ich meine es gibt schlimmeres als eine reuse 
untermsßige fische 
benehmen am wasser 
und und und


----------



## LocalPower (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*



N.S.E. schrieb:


> ich dachte das das hier einwenig mormal ab geht aber so ..................
> ich meine es gibt schlimmeres als eine reuse
> untermsßige fische
> benehmen am wasser
> und und und



Nöööö nich wieder aufwärmen... |uhoh:


----------



## Mirdin (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*

hallo, bin hier eigentlich am Stöbern für eine Bauanleitung für einen Räucherofen aus Holz gebaut gewesen, habe mich dann doch von Seite 1 bis hierher festgelesen.

Vorweg:

Die "Diskussion" oder unqualifizierte Beschimpfung ging ja immer um Reusen.
Zur Klärung der Begriffe: eine Reuse besteht aus Netzgewebe und hat Flügel - also Trichterförmige Leitwege in die Reuse rein. die sind meines Wissens nur für Berufsfischer erlaubt.

Ich vermute mal Du meintest einen sogenannten *Aalkorb, *der hat keine Flügel und ist meist stabil gebaut mit einem Eingansdurchmesser von ca. 40 cm, der sich dann zu der Eingangskehle - bei uns auf ich glaube 4,8 cm - verengt.

@Michagsi,

falls Du noch keinen *Aalkorb*  hast, bei E-bay gucken , die Bilder runterladen, vergrößern, Dir eine Zeichnung machen, dann nachbauen, oder gleich kaufen.
Ich selber habe einen Korb seit zwei Jahren hat 90 € gekostet, Die Kette und Schlösser - um ihn an einem nahen Baum zu sichern - noch einmal ca 70€.
Aber so viel mußt Du vermutlich schon investieren, um Dich gegen die verfluchte militante Bande von sogenannten "Naturschützern" und "alles besser wissenden ""Angelkollegen"" - zu schützen.
Wir hier in Niedersachsen, FVF, FVS und FVE dürfen so einen Korb legen - mit extra Zusatzkarte gekauft natürlich.
Wir dürfen uns auch einen selber bauen, aber nur mit der Auflage, daß er die Maße eines üblichen käuflichen Plastikkorbes hat - es geht da vor allen um die Einganskehle -- das ist die engste Stelle wo es rein geht -- Und: 
*!! er muß aus mit Plastik ummandeltem Draht sein !!

Das letzte wiederum sehe ich als sinnvolle Auflage, die Fische - ich hatte auch schon ein paar mal kleine Schleien darin - ohne Verletzung der Schleimschicht zurücksetzen zu können. Und die kleinen Aale natürlich auch. !!!

*Ich fange in den warmen Monaten - hat ja gerade begonnen - im Schnitt pro Nacht damit ca. 2-4 Aale. Die meisten deutlich unter meinem persönlichen Mindestmaß von 50 cm. Die werden zurückgesetzt - viel viel gesünder als die verangelten Hakenverseuchten Aale der "Anglerfront" ,; und es macht mir jedesmal Freude zuzusehen, wie sie quicklebendig von dannen schwimmen. !!!

Auch angel ich gerne nachts auf Aal, aber wenn dann wieder überhaupt nichts lief - ich bin halt kein sogenannter Experte- war es immer spannend und schön, nach dem Einpacken noch eben zu gucken, ob wenigstens im Korb was schönes zum Verwerten drin war.

@ Michagsi

Weswegen ich hier eigentlich zu Dir schreibe :

Bitte laß Dich von dem ganzen Geschimpfe hier nicht entmutigen !!! Wenn Du bei Dir im Verein einen Korb legen darfst, und Dir danach ist, *Tue es !!!*

*Mit dem Korb zu fangen ist sicher nicht angeln, aber es ist Jagd  und zwar pure Fallenstellerjagd !

*Und noch ein Tipp:

schleiche Dich an den Liegeplatz des Korbes wirklich wie im "Gefecht" ran, wechsel die Anfahrtrichtung täglich, wenn Du über einen Acker gehen mußt, gehe im Zick-Zack. - das fällt einem zufällig da lang gehenden Menschen ( wenn es kein Jäger wie ich ist ) viel weniger auf -- denn sonst geht er einfach dem entstandenen "Trampelpfad" nach und landet an Deinem Korb.

Und wenn alle - es gab hier im Forum ja auch schöne Stimmen für Dich -- Danke auch von mir an diese Forumsmitglieder --über Dich schimpfen mit dem Korb:

*Die Pferdenarren sprechen über ihre Tiere als "Sportgerät" !!! das muß man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen !!!*

Und viele sich so hochgestellt erlebende Angler sprechen immer von Ihrem *Sport !!!

Wer den Fisch zum "Sportgerät " machen will ist in meinen Augen ein Schweinehund; und sollte schon gar nicht "Fischjägern" mit Vorwürfen kommen !!

*Aber wenn das alles nicht helfen sollte, Dir Mut zu machen:

Bitte denke an die schöne Aussage - ich glaube es war in dem Film "Krododile Dandy" -- von mir hier etwas abgewandelt:


*"Was kümmert es den Hund, wenn die Flöhe auf ihm darüber streiten , was der Hund angeblich dürfe oder nicht."


*ganz herzliche Grüße

mirdin, klaf , Falk


----------



## porscher (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*

super posting!!!!!


----------



## Köderbauer (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*

Ich glaube , es gibt schlimmeres, als mit Aalreusen  den Fischen nachzustellen. Ist zwar auch nicht nach meinem Geschmack, aber solange ich Nutztiere aus der Massentierhaltung esse, oder meine Pilker in die See rauschen lasse, werde ich mich mit Kritik zurückhalten.
Grüsse,
köderbauer


----------



## Fischpaule (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*



Mirdin schrieb:


> ...Die meisten deutlich unter meinem persönlichen Mindestmaß von 50 cm.



Ich weiß, das in Niedersachsen das offizielle Mindestmaß noch viel tiefer liegt aber 50cm Aale sind ja regelrechte Schnürsenkel und da brauch man sich nicht mehr zu wundern, das man immer weniger starke Aale fängt....#d


----------



## maxs30 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*

@ Fischpaule

Also in NRW bzw. in meinem Verein liegt das Mindestmaß bei 35 cm!

Wenn man dann einen 50 oder 55er Aal mit nach Hause nimmt sehe ich da überhaupt kein Problem.

Mir zum Beispiel schmecken diese Aale am BESTEN. 

In diesem Jahr habe ich mindestens schon 20 Aale unter 50 cm wieder schwimmen lassen.

Und Bestandsmäßig macht es wohl keinerlei Unterschied  ob ich einen 55er oder einen ü70er mit nach Hause nehme. 

gruß maxs


----------



## thms^^ (6. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*

also ich dende auch wie in einer früheren antwort schon geschrieben wurde dass es die aale wenig interessiert ob die in ner räuse gefangen werden odden nen haken durchs maul gerammt bikommen und dann kämpfen müssen ich finde das reusenlegen hat überhaupt nichts mit angeln zutun abber ich finde es auch nnicht schlimmer als angeln wenn man es relativ human betreibt!!! 
MFG-> thms


----------



## Brikz83 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für AALREUSE FISCHREUSE*

boah deine postings lesen ist, wie Achterbahn fahren. Da wird einem ganz schwindelig #t

achso ZOMBIE ALARM!!!!!


----------

